# Look what i caught mum !



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness Donna!!! What did you do with it? Was it still alive?

Sue x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That makes my stomach turn just a bit. Silly rabbit for getting caught!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh gosh! Vincent loves chasing birds and small animals, but we're certain that if he ever caught them he'd not know what to do and run away!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We think it had that rabbit disease mixi something??

Hence reason Buddy caught it ,its only a baby i think ,we seem to have lots in the garden at the moment eatting my plants!!

Threw over the field behind house RIP


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

myxomatosis (or myxi)- you can see its eyes are inflammed and infected. Poor little thing- buddy probably did it a favour, there isn't much coming back from myxi and it is painful 

Bet he was quite proud of himself though? Lola would have brought it in and started treating it from the medicine cabinet!! My girl!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh no! Rufus was chasing one on a walk last week, I was praying he wouldn't catch it as I wouldn't know what to do


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh no! I wish there was a warning on this thread-I have a rabbit and I found it quite upsetting


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Opps sorry didnt mean to upset anyone.
It was not a pet rabbit but a wild one, sorry im used to seeing dead ones on the road all the time as i live in the country.
Have edited the thread discription x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my terriers appeared from the barn one day pleased as punch at her catch of a rat problem was rat was as stiff as a board so had been dead for at least twelve hours! still she was doing her best!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Myxi is horrible, poor rabbit. Buddy really was doing it a service as life wouldn't be good with that disease.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It could only be Buddy .. how did I miss this thread ... yuk Donna .. but Buddy still looks gorgeous even with a rabbit in his mouth and that is saying something lol ...


----------

